# Jericho



## Scott (Jul 9, 2007)

Anyone familiar with the show Jericho? It is an interesting post-nuclear story. You can watch the first season online.


----------



## wsw201 (Jul 9, 2007)

I like that show. Glad it's coming back on.


----------



## Scott (Jul 9, 2007)

I have only watched a few episodes but like to too.


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## Beoga (Jul 9, 2007)

I could not get into this show. I watched the first couple of episodes and did not get what all the fuss was about. Oh well, congrats to all the people that like the show.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jul 9, 2007)

Heard of it but haven't watched it. Maybe I'll give it a try. As long as it doesn't conflict with House.


----------



## Scott (Jul 10, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Heard of it but haven't watched it. Maybe I'll give it a try. As long as it doesn't conflict with House.



You can watch all the first seasno episodes online for free.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 10, 2007)

The price seems right. I'll give it a try.


----------



## govols (Jul 10, 2007)

So Bob, should we anticipate seeing your mug in the upcoming Simpsons movie? Are you making your debut?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 10, 2007)

govols said:


> So Bob, should we anticipate seeing your mug in the upcoming Simpsons movie? Are you making your debut?



My people are talking to their people but I'm not optimistic we'll be able to put this thing to bed. We've bogged down on 'after-market royalties' and design for the action figure. Of course I don't do anything without Fabio so we'll see if they're ready to sign the big fellow as well. I doubt it. Fox is too laden down with middle management sycophants who don't dare to take a chance on me. But enough about me, let's talk about me.


----------



## Scott (Aug 3, 2007)

I finished season 1 and it is very interesting.


----------

